#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-05
<bkerensa> blkperl: Can I summon your assistance :)
<bdmurray> bkerensa: you need to say beetlejuice 3 times
<c_smith> hi
 * bkerensa is out for the count... gnight
<bkerensa> hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there bkerensa
<MarkDude> bkero really messed up my typing bk<tab>
<MarkDude> now i need to type bkere<tab>
<bkerensa> hehe
<MarkDude> I am more than half the way there
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> How did your day go?
<MarkDude> You did some FOSS stuff today?
<MarkDude> What happened to the OT channel?
<bkerensa> hmm?
<bkerensa> MarkDude:  Oh I didnt do as much as I wanted but slangasek he did epic amount of work and really got out there and taught people stuff they will take with them
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> well Ubuntu-Debian and FOSS stuff is important
<MarkDude> Distros can be nice to each other
 * MarkDude had a Fedora release party today, besides the obvious swag, I had Ubuntu Women fliers
<MarkDude> and gave out some Ubuntu media I got from pleia2
<MarkDude> I picked up the media from here - in SAn Fran as I was going from one flashmob location to another
<MarkDude> A few people laughed when I said I  had to meet someone on the corner,
<MarkDude> I literally met her when walking and graabed a bag of CDs
<MarkDude> Nixie Pixel was there, she said it looked like a drug deal almost :D
<MarkDude> What did he cover - packaging and bug stuff?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: did you see hedgewars and boinc both moved from -proposed to -updates today?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: and some others that we did
<slangasek> bkero, blkperl: did spencer finish the patch for libcap2?  Doesn't look like it made it to Debian as a bug report
<slangasek> (is he on irc somewhere?)
<bkero> slangasek: haven't seen it to my knowledge
<bkero> he should be here under the irc name 'nibz'
<bkero> Or nibalizer
<slangasek> ok, I'll ping him, thanks
<bkero> de nada
<blkperl> slangasek: i think he got nerdsniped by another package that he was working on with adam_g
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> bkerensa: and I guess you had advanced warning that Kevin (I think he said he was from OSU?) was coming - do you have his contact info?
<slangasek> would like to see where he got to with libshout3 and help him get the patch submitted if need be :)
 * blkperl still needs to fix his patches
<blkperl> but that will be tomorrow after 8am - 12pm finals :(
<slangasek> yes, I think those should probably take precedence ;)
<blkperl> slangasek: would you like give a talk on jan 14?
<slangasek> blkperl: I'm out of the country then
<blkperl> awww
<blkperl> when do you return?
<slangasek> the 17th
<blkperl> jan 20 then?
<blkperl> or jan 27 ?
<slangasek> it's possible :)
<slangasek> this is for the talk at PSU?
<blkperl> ya for PSU's local ACM chapter
<slangasek> so before I commit, let me think for a bit and make sure I can come up with an interesting talk in that time
<slangasek> when would you need to know by?
<slangasek> and would this be daytime or evening?
<blkperl> Fridays from 4 up to 5:45
<slangasek> ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: I dont know who Kevin is ;)
<slangasek> well, blast
<slangasek> I guess that makes it harder to track him donw
<slangasek> down
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audiofile/0.3.2-0ubuntu4
<bkerensa> does it matter that the Debian bug is improperly linked?
<slangasek> bkerensa: not really :)
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: Any more important packages to convert to multiarch? :)
<slangasek> just the ones that were in the list in the wiki :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-06
<MarkDude> you are hella funny bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I aim to please :P
<MarkDude> I got nervous when I saw that you commented
<MarkDude> I was like oh crap= is he gonna try to mess this up?
<MarkDude> Just met her last week
<bkerensa> I have like $60 credit on Redbeacon but no idea what to spend it on
<MarkDude> I swear, has Shuttleworth called you and say he is willing to let you stay at his island- and use a jetpack to get there?
<MarkDude> You have some serious tech pull
 * MarkDude respects the hell out of that
<bkerensa> I would not want to stay at Shuttleworth's Island :P because when I tell him the water doesnt work he would say "We wont fix"
<MarkDude> rofl
<bkerensa> hi teknotus
<bkerensa> slangasek: I figure out the Kevin you were talking about
<bkerensa> he is in #OSU-LUG his nick is Ngoke
<slangasek> ah yes
<slangasek> thanks :)
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w68qZ8JvBds
<bkerensa> Ta ta I'm off to Fry's then the Container Store :P
<kees> heh, that's a great use of a scanner.
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-07
<bkerensa> I just discovered the amazing that is the container store
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> them and Storables. ♥
<bkerensa> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<bkerensa> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at
<bkerensa> =/
<blkperl> slangasek: i think my mail finally went threw... bug 651247, #651249, how do i mark them as dupicates?
<lubotu1> Error: Launchpad bug 651247 could not be found
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 651249 in ghostscript (Ubuntu) "gs crashed with SIGSEGV in check_device_separable()" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651249
<blkperl> these are debian bugs btw
<slangasek> blkperl: hah - I've merged them, thanks
<slangasek> blkperl: (echo 'forcemerge 65109 651249' | mail control@bugs.debian.org)
<blkperl> cool
<bkerensa> sup nathwill
<bkerensa> bug 1
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bkerensa> or nathwill_ ;)
<blkperl> adam_g: just pxe booted precise :)
<blkperl> the real fun comes when i run puppet though
<blkperl> slangasek: how hard is it to convert systemv services to upstart jobs?
 * bkerensa does some work on his CentOS box
<blkperl> bkerensa: march is too far away :( for the next bug day
<bkerensa> blkperl: Well there will be other Ubuntu Oregon stuff between now and then.... Boozings and such ;)
<bkerensa> But yeah I agree
<bkerensa> :D
 * blkperl needs a puppet manifest to make the chrooted debian package environment
<bkerensa> no juju charm?
<blkperl> well since i lost my cloud, i need to make a new cloud, but why make one when i can puppet 10 :)
 * nathwill yawns
<nathwill> morning party people
<slangasek> blkperl: harder than it should be, unfortunately :)
<slangasek> mostly because working out the correct start conditions is tricky
<adam_g> blkperl: nice :)
<adam_g> blkperl: oh, and using the charm kees made for the party on sunday, you can use juju to deploy to a local lxc container, or virtual machine, or physical machine
<kees> schweet
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<nathwill> hi bkerensa :)
<nathwill> i'm doing software packaging at work today... o.O
<bkerensa> nathwill: Software packaging huh?
<nathwill> yeah, i know, right?
<bkerensa> :P let me know when you convert a existing package to Multi-Arch at work :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: We should grab some sushi when I get back from California
<nathwill> when's that?
<nathwill> and how do you feel about thai food?
<bkerensa> The monday after Christmas
<bkerensa> I like some thai food ;) I also like Pho
<shannonlucas> Mmmm. Thai food.
<shannonlucas> Is Eagle Thai in PDX still open?
<bkerensa> nathwill: Ya know..... The Debian folks know this good Thai place in the Hawthorne
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: Hmm no idea
<shannonlucas> bkerensa: I think it was on Broadway. It was really really good, but I heard somewhere it had closed.
<bkerensa> according to Yelp it is closed
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> thaiphoon (sp?) is really good (spendy though...)
<nathwill> there's also a nice thai place in hillsdale my sister goes to often
<bkerensa> nathwill: Well lets set something up when I get back and you can bring the sis.... I like Hillsdale area
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> yeah, me too. kinda miss living in a quieter part of town
<bkerensa> nathwill: Im jealous you got to go to the rose garden :P
 * bkerensa has still never been there for any reason but I think Jenn's work has a few sets of season tickets so maybe soon 
<nathwill> bkerensa: the mumford and sons concert was freaking amazing
<nathwill> as was john mayer last year
<bkerensa> I like John Mayer
<bkerensa> I have only been to a few concerts in my time..... Michael Jackson, Winona Judd, Tim McGraw, Train, E-40, Tooshort
<shannonlucas> Winona? Oy vey!
<bkerensa> yeah but that was when I was young
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> my mom liked Winona
<shannonlucas> I saw Erasure about a month ago.
<bkerensa> Cool
<bkerensa> I keep telling myself I'm going to go to concerts every summer but it just never ends up panning out
<bkerensa> But I got some sort of credit on a ticket site now thanks to Klout so perhaps next summer
<shannonlucas> They're kind of pricey these days
<bkerensa> Oh and I actually went to a concert at the Zoo last summer and saw Joan Baez
<bkerensa> if that counts as a concert
<shannonlucas> If it was at a venue larger than a coffee shop, it was a concert :p
<bkerensa> wow channel is just one person behind california
<shannonlucas> Well I'm a foreigner (in Washington), so it may not count.
<bkerensa> true ;) well I idle in their channel too so :D
<shannonlucas> Yeah, they don't talk, so I'm here :p
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Remember when this channel had 2 idlers :P
<MarkDude> Yes I do
 * MarkDude never gave up on it
<MarkDude> Told Fedora, I was going to bve acting lead until replacement was found
<MarkDude> The new lead has not only replaced me- but surpassed
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> And kept it growing
<MarkDude> And now it has more than Cali
<MarkDude> They have like 5+ bots in channel there
<MarkDude> And Oregon only has like 2 electoral votes
<MarkDude> I kid
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> I mean how does Cali not have 50+
 * MarkDude blames you bkerensa 
<MarkDude> Its not that they are doing badly, it's that you and your team are DOING SO WELL
<MarkDude> :)
<bkerensa> heh.... I don't even know who is lead of California
<bkerensa> ;)
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> there are 3
<bkerensa> oh thats right you have a council structure
<MarkDude> A triumvirate
<bkerensa> I think CA and UK are the only two LoCo's that have that
<bkerensa> :P
 * MarkDude was a big supporter of that style
<MarkDude> Since Cali is tooo big for one lead\
<MarkDude> Norcal, Socal, etc
<bkerensa> well maybe if enough people start attending meetings and stuff *cough* we could have some elections in the future and I wont have to be sabdfl of oregon
<MarkDude> 1 lead from each part- and one bonus lead
<bkerensa> welll nathwill is asst team lead so I guess we technically have two
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Uh, you dont just say that people need to follow sir
<MarkDude> You are both a kind and welcoming lead
<MarkDude> NY is hte crazy team
<MarkDude> they have bylaws and all sorts of structured rules
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah but they are also a non-profit too right?
<MarkDude> idk
<bkerensa> I think MA LoCo is also a non-profit
<MarkDude> I know I stole their headers for both Oregon and Washington
<bkerensa> I know most of the european LoCo's have bank accounts and such which to me is just nonsense
<MarkDude> They were ok with it
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> And changed the colors of course
<bkerensa> MarkDude: GeekNic as soon as the good weather comes
<MarkDude> Good deal
 * bkerensa will try and herd all the various UG's and groups to get involved
<MarkDude> No doubt
<MarkDude> Oh, you can talk to Grover also
<bkerensa> likely wont be in Portland though...... Portland charges hefty permit fees for even small scale gatherins
<bkerensa> well I better go and try to interview someone from Ubuntu France
<bkerensa> :P
<MarkDude> have fun
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I think they are sleeping :D no idea what the time zones are in France :P
<bkerensa> or perhaps not
<bkerensa> <Sp4rKy> bkerensa: contacte le par messae prive plutot que ici
 * MarkDude is really proud of himself for not making French jokes
<MarkDude> really proud
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next meeting is TBD | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Happy Holidays!
<blkperl> adam_g: looks like the debian installer can't find dependencies
<blkperl> one of the errors is multiarch support is not installed o.O
<adam_g> blkperl: for what?
<blkperl> lots of various base packages
<blkperl> its wierd that it worked last night and fails today
<blkperl> the majority of errors are multiarch support not installed
<blkperl> because it installed multiarch support somewhere in the middle...
<blkperl> softwarecenter.db.update failed to install dbus...
<blkperl> adam_g: bug 415812
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 415812 in pkgsel (Ubuntu) ""Select and install software" failed on install of Alternate Daily Build-(K)ubuntu" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415812
<blkperl> similar to what im experiencing
<adam_g> blkperl: oh, you mean your netboot install is failing/
<blkperl> adam_g: yes
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-08
<adam_g> blkperl: server or desktop?
<blkperl> adam_g: desktop
<bkerensa> :D
<adam_g> blkperl: oh, no idea then. :) make sure whatever you're booting is up to date with whats on th archive (ie, mini.iso), especially if its the development release
<blkperl> adam_g: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/86928444/syslog
<blkperl> its today's daily build
<c_smith> heyo
<Bkerensa-iPhone> Hi
<bkerensa> hi c_smith
<blkperl> good morning everyone
<kees> \o
<bkerensa> kees: Your in the news
<bkerensa> ;0
<bkerensa> minus a comma even
<kees> bkerensa: I am?
<bkerensa> kees: Well kinda :) Your mentioned on OMG! Ubuntu! and on Fridge
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> so is slangasek
 * kees looks
<bkerensa> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-7/
<kees> ah-ha! neat :)
<slangasek> oh noes, there's a link to the video too
<slangasek> so I'm in the news and on tv
<kees> heh
<kees> bkerensa: did you end up with a multi-arch patch for libcapi20-3? I see your name next to it still in the BSP wiki
<slangasek> libcapi20-3 is built from isdnutils which is a horror show ;)
<slangasek> I didn't un-claim it for him when we moved on to a different lib
<kees> ah-ha, okay.
 * kees wonders about all the other claimed packages
<slangasek> I was going to try to track them down yet to find out if they have patches for submitting
<slangasek> but none of the remaining ones made it to the BTS as bugs yet
<kees> okay
<bkerensa> hey nathwill :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-09
 * bkerensa needs to find a good spot for Sushi and Beer today
<kees> I've been meaning to try http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=11403904978339076314&q=Saburo's+Sushi+House+Restaurant&dtab=2&ie=UTF8&ll=45.473404,-122.64287&spn=0.010548,0.022552&t=m&z=16&vpsrc=6
<bkerensa> kees: Wow thats off the beaten path
<kees> depends on the path :)
<bkerensa> kees: Well I'm in SW PDX (I think they call my area Far South West even)
<bkerensa> I go downtown for foods sometimes but thats pushing it (almost a hour trip to downtown)
 * kees nods
<kees> I drive past that place all the time and there's always a huge line outside.
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> kees: Have you ever went to Portland City Grill? I was considering going there Friday for a special occasion
<kees> I havne't been there; heard good things, though.
<kees> for special occasions, I'm addicted to Andina
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-10
<bkerensa> Wow http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/linux-mint-swap-banshee-affiliate-code-take-100-of-profits/
<blkperl> so how do i make chroot environment?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: Depends on what you wanna make it on? Cloud or your own laptop?
<MarkDude> bkerensa, I was just thinking about it
<MarkDude> IF I had to call one person- to see what the deal was in tech- or foss
<MarkDude> Like in a rumor, or developing stuff
<MarkDude> I would call you
<MarkDude> Since you know stuff
<MarkDude> True.
<MarkDude> And you know I have other tech folks number in my phone ;)
<kees> blkperl: see wiki.debian.org/mk-sbuild
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Heh the only stuf I know is what is available to me in feed :)
<bkerensa> Netvibes for the win
<MarkDude> Ok, well
<MarkDude> In other words, you are well informed
<MarkDude> case closed.
<MarkDude> Much of my info is from Twit network
<MarkDude> And maybe 404 podcast from cnet
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I need to re-add 404
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-12-11
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: Your connection is failwhale
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: that was on purpose, i was modifying my irssi config
<blkperl> since my primary irc server was getting upgraded anyways
<bkerensa> blkperl: :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: are you coming to the cabling party at freegeek tomorrow?
<bkerensa> blkperl: I wish I could but tomorrow I will be at a corporate holiday party out of town
<blkperl> aww
<bkerensa> blkperl: http://www.iamwellspring.com/
<bkerensa> thats where I will be
<bkerensa> eating alaskan salmon, steak and all kinds of other yummy stuff and oh a bar :)
 * bkerensa also has to listen to talk about taxes and the economy and consumer finance
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> from 3pm to 7pm
<blkperl> mmm salmon++
<bkerensa> blkperl: Yeah.... I was hoping for something other than Salmon.... It's for my fiancee's company.... They had the same thing last year
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> luckily their CTO and Lead Sysadmin are Ubuntu folks so I will be in good company
<blkperl> you can't beat alaskan salmon though
<bkerensa> blkperl: I would trade some Pho for Salmon any day of the week
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I will be in a place in a week in a half where you can catch salmon with your hands the size of a baseball bat
<blkperl> ooww bring me back some? :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: You can get them in the rivers and creeks in Northern California and Southern Oregon
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> weee
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-03
<krabador> hi people, i need help to install nvidia-173 on ubuntu 12.10
<tgm4883> krabador, did you try using jockey?
<tgm4883> the additional drivers thingy
<tgm4883> whatever it's called now
<krabador> tgm4883, when i try to install the package as "sudo apt-get install nvidia-173" i've error "Depends: xorg-video-abi-11  but it is not installable or xorg-video-abi-12 v., but it is not installable
<tgm4883> I would normally recommend installing nvidia drivers via the "additional drivers" tab in "software sources"
<krabador> tgm4883, yes, i tried too, but i've the same issue
<krabador> tgm4883, i installed the official nvidia package, no problems with desktop environment 2d, but blank screen and pointer on unity and 3d desktop
<tgm4883> how did you get a 2d desktop on 12.10?
<krabador> then i uninstalled the official nvidia package, and i tried to install nvidia-173
<krabador> tgm4883, gnome 2d
<tgm4883> krabador, hmm, I don't think I've got good news for you yet. It appears to be a bug that is in progress of being fixed
<tgm4883> http://askubuntu.com/questions/209772/driver-video-nvidia-nvidia-173-uninstallable-on-12-10-quantal-quetzal
<tgm4883> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/1064192
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1064192 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 (Ubuntu Quantal) "[update request] nvidia-173.14.36 adds support for xserver ABI 13 [quantal]" [Medium,In progress]
<krabador> tgm4883, great...
<krabador> :)
<krabador> then ok, it seems i must wait the bug correction
<krabador> tgm4883, what do you think about http://namakutux.blogspot.it/2012/11/solved-how-to-install-nvidia-173-on.html
<tgm4883> krabador, not sure I like installing a video card driver from 12.04 onto 12.10
<krabador> then, if the official nvidia package have " Added support for xserver ABI 13 (xorg-server 1.13)."
<krabador> like http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.36-driver-uk.html
<krabador> i installed this package, but i had issues with unity
<krabador> what can i set later the driver installation, to use properly 3d acceleration?
<krabador> then thanx tgm4883  :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, around?
<philipballew> bkerensa, around?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: pong
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-04
<philipballew> bkerensa, around?
<BBG-Nathan> hey all
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-05
<bkerensa> tgm4883: pong
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: Hi
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-06
<cy1> Will someone tell me why you can't buy a new laptop TODAY that can boot with a USB stick?
<bkero> I boot my thinkpad with a usb stick
<cy1> Every USB stick boot I've tried has been horrible.
<cy1> It's like cmp /dev/sdb arch.iso => no problems
<cy1> but boot it?
<bkero> ISOLINUX != SYSLINUX
<cy1> Isolinux checksum failed sorry rebooting. uncompression failed. System halted. Blank screen, system frozen. Isolinux loads up, system dies and reboots.
<cy1> I don't follow, bkero.
<bkero> ISOLINUX isn't meant for USB drives...
<cy1> well yeah. The arch ISO says it's a "hybrid" that works w/ both.
<bkero> You're using the wrong bootloader, of course you can't get anything to boot.
<cy1> unetbootin can't make anything bootable either.
 * bkero shrugs. Have fun with your arch instructions then. :)
<cy1> nooo save me
<cy1> but seriously
 * bkero simply uses the ubuntu usb creator and boots that, then untars his gentoo tarball
<cy1> Ah, I was using unetbootin. Not good enough I suppose?
<bkero> unetbootin sucks
<cy1> may have found Ubuntu USB creator, hm...
<philipballew> cy1, is this a windows 8 laptop?
<cy1> philipballew: It's blank.
<philipballew> but was it originally windows 8?
<cy1> No?
<philipballew> ok,
<cy1> What would it matter?
<philipballew> because windows 8 laptops have the bios designed to not boot anything other then windows8
<cy1> Huh.
<philipballew> so you said now, and i thought that might be your problem.
<philipballew> *new
<cy1> Well, no it's not, thank goodness. I don't want a single buck to go to MS.
<philipballew> thats good.
<philipballew> I hear they are in the decline these days since everyone wants an ipad or galaxy and no one wants a surface.
<cy1> meh, Apple is worse
<philipballew> yeah, the company is not well liked in the Linux community.
<cy1> Galaxy phones are OK I suppose
<cy1> hard to root :/
<philipballew> If I had to choose, id rather have unix then windows and apple provides. Though I don't like apples to much.
<bkero> That depends if it's ARM based or x86 based. x86-based laptops are required to let you boot alternate bootloaders, and Matthew Garrett released a UEFI-based grub last week
<bkero> Microsoft even signed it
<cy1> lol they got forced to sign something?
<philipballew> bkero, thats right, recent news. I remember that
<philipballew> probably gonna buy a system 76 or a dell ubuntu laptop next
<cy1> can't imagine how else they'd do it.
<philipballew> oe zareason
<cy1> philipballew: Ah, yeah this is a system 76 one!
<philipballew> cy1, call their support tomorrow. They are nice people.
<bkero> ...call? O_o
<cy1> philipballew: I'm not gonna call their support and ask why Isolinux won't work on a USB stick.
<philipballew> ah, seems good. The people from there I have met, I am really impressed with.
<cy1> bkero already cleared that up :)
<philipballew> cy1, just use a cd?
<cy1> philipballew: I never get to boot from USB though!! :'(
<cy1> yeah I should just use a CD
<philipballew> i have to many 12.10 cd's just laying here waiting to be had
<cy1> Well, I tend to prefer Arch but whatever.
<philipballew> they are all nice for the most part.
<cy1> As long as I can set up the partitions with LVM it's fine.
<philipballew> as long as I have chrome and my music player i am fine
<cy1> I like having unused space set aside so I can grow home or root as needed. 2 gigabytes used to be enough for root :/
<philipballew> well a shell, but we all know thats there
<cy1> chrome, not enlightenment???
<philipballew> yeah, chrome...
<philipballew> what should I use?
<cy1> You'd be surprised how hard it is to access the shell from Unity
<philipballew> ctrl alt t?
<cy1> philipballew: I have no idea. I hate web browsers in general.
<philipballew> the terminal is on my side launcher
<philipballew> and i can get to a tty easy to.
<cy1> I never figured out how to finagle stuff onto that.
<philipballew> ah, I think unity is around on arch
<cy1> I'll pass.
<philipballew> I use lxde with arch normally
<cy1> lxde has problems...
<philipballew> so cy1 how do you surf the web?
<philipballew> lxde does what I need though
<cy1> philipballew: I TELL MY FRIEND TO EMAIL ME THE PAGES >:T
<philipballew> cy1, nice!!!
<cy1> Stallman would be proud `-`
<philipballew> but arch has non free software?
<cy1> So does Ubuntu.
<philipballew> its true, using them right now to listen to some mp3's
<cy1> XFCE has a window list applet. You click it, it pops up a list of your screens and which windows on which screen. lxde ain't got nothin like that.
<philipballew> That is good that that works for you
<cy1> XFCE also has recursive launchers. A launcher can have a list of programs to select from. lxde needs one launcher per program, no grouping. Takes up a lot more space.
<cy1> Sure you could write a program that pops up a menu of programs, but sadly at least for lxde nobody's done it yet.
<cy1> Also lxde's system tray misaligns icons.
<cy1> Also lxde conflates the file manager with the desktop background manager. Can't run one without the other. xfdesktop is niice.
<cy1> So, that's what I gathered from trying out lxde.
<philipballew> Seems like it has a lot of features
<cy1> Not really.
<cy1> Stays out of my way. No magic. I like that.
<cy1> I don't even have compiz enabled.
<philipballew> ah, I do.
<cy1> IMO the transparancy just made stuff hard to read :p
<bkerensa> holy batman
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> this channel exploded
<cy1> just talkin with philipballew :p
<philipballew> bkerensa, your welcome?
<bkerensa> ;p
<philipballew> hope all is well in Oregon.
<cy1> bkero: I'm almost 100% sure the problem isn't using Isolinux.
<cy1> The different flavors of syslinux are just tailored to different filesystems on the bootable device, Isolinux to ISO9951, Syslinux to fat32, Extlinux to ext2/3, etc.
<cy1> So if you put an ISO filesystem on a USB stick, Isolinux should still work fine. I'm just getting corrupted data coming from my USB stick (but only during bootstrapping)
<bkero> k
<cy1> bkero: so next time don't advise someone that Isolinux can't work on a USB stick. :/
<cy1> thanx
 * cy1 eyeballs this USB stick SD card reader suspiciously
<bkero> Starting in version 3.72, ISOLINUX supports a "hybrid mode" which can be booted from either CD-ROM or from a device which BIOS considers a hard disk or ZIP disk, e.g. a USB key or similar.
<bkero> To enable this mode, the .iso image should be postprocessed with the "isohybrid" script from the utils directory:
<bkero>         isohybrid filename.iso
<bkerensa> bkero: you should be in Oregon
<bkerensa> =/
<cy1> bkero: wrong again! ...I am. Me, not you. I'm wrong, again.
<cy1> anyway switching card readers made it work, though the second one had a ton of SQUASHFS AHGAWDTHISISN'TGOOD errors that sometimes froze stuff. On the hard disk now, no USB!
<bkero> bkerensa: Won't be in Oregon until February, sorry.
<bkero> Is something going on in Oregon besides frigid weather?
<bkerensa> bkero: Firefox Donuts on the 11th
<bkerensa> :)
<bkero> bkerensa: take pics
<bkerensa> Hmm February I should be in California
<bkerensa> bkero:  Oh I will
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: hello
<BBG-Nathan> hi bkerensa
<BBG-Nathan> what's up?
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: nothing much just got out of a conference call now I need to go find foods :)
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: oh and I bought a car today
<BBG-Nathan> heyo!
<BBG-Nathan> what kinda car?
<MaskilPDX> bkerensa, If you have time, can I ask a question?
<MaskilPDX> No hurry
<bkerensa> BBG-Nathan: see pm
<tgm4883> bkerensa, have you seen any issues with booting a live usb with uefi enabled?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: no I have not heard of any
<bkerensa> wait
<bkerensa> I think I may have actually
<bkerensa> my laptop has uefi
<bkerensa> and it doesnt seem to like the live usb
<bkerensa> but it could be totally unrelated
<tgm4883> you can boot from live CD?
<tgm4883> just not USB?
<tgm4883> I've just got a new 14z, and it won't boot live USB with UEFI enabled
<MaskilPDX> tgm4883, You may need to switch to legacy AHCI in your BIOS
<bkerensa> tgm4883: correct
<bkerensa> tgm4883: and I think this may have started when I enabled it
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, legacy AHCI?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: ill test later
<tgm4883> MaskilPDX, I don't have a setting like that
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I do
<bkerensa> :D
<MaskilPDX> sorry tgm4883
<MaskilPDX> ATA vs AHCI
<bkerensa> tgm4883: and I have a 14z
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, nice, so I should be able to boot a CD then?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yes
<tgm4883> ok, let me burn 12.10 to a DVD
<c_smith> I have legacy AHCI, but haven't had to enable it on 12.10
<c_smith> Windows is a tough one to install on UEFI, though, as my laptop doesn't allow me to disable UEFI, nor does it give the option to boot the Windows install medium in UEFI.
<c_smith> often times have to resort to the EFI Shell
 * c_smith is sitting happily on Kubuntu 12.10
<tgm4883> is the AHCI stuff under sata settings?
<tgm4883> cause that is the closest thing I have to it
<c_smith> tgm4883, I'd imagine so.
<c_smith> but I'd still recommend 12.10 like bkerensa did.
 * c_smith goes back to configuring a CyanogenMod 10 rom on his tablet
<tgm4883> bkerensa, did you have to turn off secure boot?
<c_smith> tgm4883, I would, it looks like it's not even supported in 12.10
<c_smith> otherwise, Ubuntu won't boot.
<tgm4883> c_smith, it's supported, I know someone that installed with it
<c_smith> tgm4883, then I am a bit behind on the news.
<c_smith> still, I've heard it's a tough cookie to work with.
<tgm4883> I can't get this to boot with uefi enabled though, so IDK
<c_smith> disabling UEFI effectively disables secure boot since secure boot is part of the UEFI specs.
<tgm4883> yea
<c_smith> that much I know.
<c_smith> can't say my laptop has a way to enable secure boot, and I know it's disabled, since A. it came with Win7, and B. Ubuntu confirmed it wasn't enabled.
<c_smith> hah. some idiot asked if Windows 8 could be ported to the A100: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1636727
<c_smith> porting windows 8 to unsupported hardware is tough according to what I'm reading.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-07
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so I never could get this to boot from UEFI even with a CD. Ended up going to legacy, so if you've got some tips to fix that I'd love to hear them
<tgm4883> not sure all the benefits of UEFI, but it at least looks better during boot
<cy1> ugh, git is so annoying sometimes
<cy1> git pull origin master = should pull up to the master branch on origin. but no, up-to-date it says! I can't set master on my origin so it gets pulled
<bkero> https://plus.google.com/u/0/111049168280159033135/posts
<bkero> tgm4883: ^
<tgm4883> bkero, my issue didn't have to do with secure boot, just UEFI somehow :/
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so I'd like to try and get UEFI working with Ubuntu 12.10 on my inspiron 14z. I'm going to test the DVD i burned last night again (can I burn a 12.10 ISO to a CD or is it too big?), if you are around tonight, can I bug you for some BIOS/UEFI settings since you have the same laptop working?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you specifically have the inspiron right?
<bkerensa> not the xps 14z?
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> the inspiron 14z
<tgm4883> 5423 or something like that
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I just turned on the ahci thing in bios
<tgm4883> bkerensa, is that under sata settings?
<bkerensa> yes
<tgm4883> so you disabled the intel rapid thingy?
<bkerensa> yes
<tgm4883> bkerensa, and you still had to use the CD, not USB?
<bkerensa> yeah CD
<tgm4883> I might have not tried that combination. I'll try that again when I get home
<tgm4883> 12.04 or 12.10?
<bkerensa> 12.10
<tgm4883> cool
<tgm4883> I'll try that when I get home then. Thanks
<bkerensa> TIL Google employees are pretty restricted on their use of social media
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Vic Gundotra who is a VP got told not use twitter again
<bkerensa> ;p
<tgm4883> nice
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-08
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so I was able to install with UEFI enabled, using the 12.10 DVD, with the intel rapid thingy active, but not with secure boot enabled
<cy1> Anyone used systemd?
<cy1> It's got a neat service for asking for passwords from the console, but all I get is getty login prompts. Not sure how to enable that service...
<slangasek> cy1: heretic
<slangasek> blkperl: hmm, why is Spencer not here where I can pester him?
<blkperl> slangasek: because he falls out of channels :P
<blkperl> i'll summon him
<blkperl> slangasek: he's definately not awake at the time though
<slangasek> :)
<slangasek> blkperl: ok, well I need his mac
<slangasek> he should bring it to the BSP at Free Geek next Sunday
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-12-09
<nibalizer> slangasek: pong, by way if blkperl
<slangasek> nibalizer: hey there
<slangasek> nibalizer: I need people with macs for me to beat up on
<slangasek> nibalizer: want to come to the BSP at Free Geek next Sunday and bring yours? :)
<slangasek> just to be clear, I'm proposing the beat up the macs, not the people
<slangasek> ;)
<nibalizer> sure!
<nibalizer> btw at this point i am happily running ubuntu albiet in bios emulation mode
<nibalizer> i have 12.10 at this point, should i do anything else to prepare?
<slangasek> nibalizer: nothing at all; I mostly want to know if the raring media will boot, so I'll bring those with
<slangasek> nibalizer: do you have an optical drive?
<slangasek> (I have a USB DVD drive; it's crap, and half the time fails to work)
<nibalizer> not an apple one, i have a usb cd drive kicking around somewhere though
<slangasek> these are DVD images, Ubuntu doesn't fit on a CD anymore
<slangasek> I'll just bring mine
<nibalizer> slangasek: found the usb dvd drive, so we're double covered
<nibalizer> i usually just dd the iso onto a usb though
<c_smith> nibalizer, that'll be the quicker method, too,
<c_smith> and more supported if the machine is so old it doesn't support DVDs.
<nibalizer> c_smith: well its a mac book air 2011, its too new to support DVDs
<nibalizer> lawl
<bkerensa> nibalizer: you going to come bang on RC bugs at the BSP? :)
<c_smith> nibalizer, ah, that can be a problem, too.
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: ★Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community Team!★ | ► Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org  | ► IRC Meeting: None Scheduled | ► Events: 12/16/12 BSP/Bug Jam @ FreeGeek  |  ► Contribute to Ubuntu - http://j.mp/LskTNG | Gobble Gobble! Happy Thanksgiving!
 * c_smith goes to look when Raring is set to be released
 * c_smith now hopes he will be fully recovered from the operation in February when the release party is for Raring
<c_smith> might run Kubuntu 13.04 when he gets his new desktop
<c_smith> my laptops are toast.
<slangasek> nibalizer: well, as this is supposed to be a hybrid image that works on both USB and optical, it's useful to test that
<bkerensa> c_smith: you just bought a new laptop this year no?
<c_smith> bkerensa, yes, that laptop met the sidewalk
<c_smith> an accident, of course.
<c_smith> and my older laptop has been falling apart for some time, and it finally died
<c_smith> out lasted the new one, though.
<philipballew> I hate when you take a fall with a laptop
<philipballew> happened to me twice on my bike.
<c_smith> oh, I didn't fall, the bag I had it in broke.
<c_smith> I'm not clumsy enough to fall walking on a straight sidewalk.
<c_smith> with no obstacles.
<philipballew> lol, sorry about that.
<c_smith> eh. no prob.
<c_smith> kinda hard to guess what had happened with just the little info I gave.
<c_smith> anywho, I'll be getting this next week: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883229285
<philipballew> seems cool
<c_smith> yep
<bkerensa> c_smith: Protip: Always get coverage on all electronics
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, can you check the model number of your 14z and see if it's a 5423?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-02
<bkerensa> mm
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-12-04
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Steam maybe?
<thefinn93> bkerensa: noo
<thefinn93> finals
<bkerensa> pfft
 * bkerensa should probably get some sleep got release management call in some hours :/
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-12-01
 * wxl pokes polson8 
<wxl> polson8: if it's modern country we might have an issue ;)
<wxl> polson8: if you like, on the other hand, bluegrass, we even have our own bluegrass jam :)
<polson8> yes I'm here. :) didn't realize a different window was beeping. I'd give the bluegrass a listen, but honestly my Pandora setup would probably worry some people. It started out as country and somehow songs like "bad girlfriend" started popping up. of course, just because I'm a geek doesn't mean I'm good at things that don't have a command prompt :)
<wxl> hahahahahah
<wxl> there is the whole right wing crowd. i'm sure they'd be down with the modern country :)
<polson8> oh... I steer clear of politics... not sure that crowd would like me
<wxl> hahaha
<wxl> oh time to help some people out
<wxl> chat soon
<polson8> ok have fun :)
<bkerensa> :D
<wxl> back
<wxl> hi bkerensa
<polson8> wxl, regarding when I mentioned ubuntu running slow earlier... I changed the processors setting in virtualBox from 1 to 2 and it's a lot better now. still thinking to try lubuntu as soon as I can download it though :)
<wxl> polson8: i don't NEED lubuntu for my current laptop but i like it a lot better.
<polson8> if you don't need lubuntu on it, what else would you run?
<wxl> polson8: well, e.g. i might run ubuntu or xubuntu or kubuntu etc
<polson8> oh good. I was afraid you were talking about windows :)
<wxl> ew heck no
<wxl> when i got my new laptop, it came preloaded with windows 7
<wxl> i never even booted it before i had linux on there
<wxl> :)
<polson8> that was about my reaction! yeah, ironically the fact that windows is part of the purchase price is a deterrent when I think about upgrading. my laptop is over 5 years old.
<wxl> polson8: i think a lot of the other desktop environments get in the way of work.
<wxl> (going back to lubuntu)
<polson8> I've been pretty happy with icewm :)
<wxl> so you're not using a desktop environment?
<wxl> (for full disclosure, i use lubuntu but i've replaced openbox with awesomewm)
<polson8> not on this desktop. the ubuntu VM looks like one would expect ubuntu to look... I haven't broken anything yet, but then only installed it recently, like the weekend
<polson8> is it pretty easy to change the window manager on lubuntu?
<wxl> yeah
<polson8> cool. maybe just for kicks, I'll try several. i'll be back in a few minutes...
<wxl> i think i just set lxsession to use the default window manager
<wxl> and then used update-alternatives to change that
<polson8> nice, i'll have to try that since I've only been using icewm most of the time.
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-12-02
<WalterN> woo... a friend just called me and asked if he could get the same linux disk that I gave to a different friend
<WalterN> I'm going to 1-up that and set him up with my PXE server, and just install from that :3
<WalterN> I need to change my PXE server over from debian to ubuntu though
<WalterN> or maybe kubuntu?
<WalterN> enh, ubuntu, kde can be installed later
<WalterN> same with xfce
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-12-04
<c_smith> sooooo..... wonder if testing Lubuntu in a VM under a Fedora setup would help at all for 16.04...
<sgclark> c_smith: I do a great many things in VMs. including testing, I am sure it would help :)
